

4 myths about UX, and how to bust them - benq
http://mashable.com/2013/10/30/ux-myths/

======
krallin
It's amusing that you could replace "UX" with "Marketing" in that article, and
it would make sense!

(except for the 4th myth, which may need a little bit of rewriting)

